# Halloween Cards?



## Amandler (Aug 15, 2012)

What do you guys think about the idea of sending Halloween cards? I've seen them before at drugstores, but they're just your typical greeting cards with some goofy Halloween pun inside. I was thinking of making my own custom Hallow's Eve cards for my friends and family with my kids in their costumes with all our decorations as soon as they are set up. Almost like a mock-Christmas card. I had the idea after my Kodak Gallery was transferred over to Shutterfly.com and I noticed you can make custom "holiday cards" and replace all the clipart with your own graphics and text. I thought this would be a fun tradition to start 

So what do you guys think? Is it too much?


----------



## schnibblehausen (Feb 4, 2008)

I think that sounds fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think making custom cards for a holiday you enjoy is a lovely idea.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

"Is it to much"

Think about the kinda of people you are talking to in here. These are the people that say "you can't have enough skulls", and " does this look bloody enough".
It's a wonderful idea Amandler


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Go for it! You'll have fun making them and you'll get comments from your recipients that it was "so clever", plus they'll love getting pics of the family!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I've sent Halloween cards for years but never made my own. I say go for it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're supposed to send cards out at Christmas? I'm with the majority here that says go for it. You're family will love you for it.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

That's not too much at all. People love getting real mail regardless of the occasion- you'll be causing plenty of smiles.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think it would be really great to get a card for Halloween. A female friend of mine sent me one several years ago, I remember it well. 

The card read: "Every year I have this witch change me into something for Halloween." "Last year she changed me into your shower curtain!" 

LOL! I started dating her shortly there after.

So yeah! I think people would like to get them just because it's not your normal card that you'd send to people. :jol:


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I think it a great Idea!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I send them. I'm sweet like that.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I always put one in my secret ghoulfriend gift bags and send them to my family. They get Halloween cards instead of Christmas cards. But then I am almost Grinchlike when it comes to Christmas.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I send Halloween cards every year and I have made my own but last year I bought some from Pumpkinrot.com! Wow! So amazing! Halloween is second only to Christmas now in the states! (due in large part to the people right here on this forum) WooHoo!

Oh and I "Boo" neighbors houses too, just anything to get the old Halloween ball rolling!


----------



## Bumbury (Aug 29, 2012)

there is a lot of great vintage templates from all eras all the way back to the 20's on the internet for free you can use them on thick colored paper/card stock for the cards... we have been doing that for a wile and the extended family, neises and nephews, love them.... so have it and start a new family tradition...


----------

